
Preact build is 68% smaller than React with a two lines changes - vvoyer
https://github.com/algolia/instantsearch.js/pull/1224/commits/c78b7337b2a59e7f3e18df6f030a30a820b1f005
======
tracker1
While I do appreciate preact, and have used it... it doesn't contain all the
error detection and messaging that react proper does... that's where a lot of
that much smaller initial load comes from. When you aren't having issues it's
great... if you are, less so.

It really depends on your needs, you can get a very small app/module via
preact, and I like it a lot. If you're building for a larger environment, or
larger applications, you may be better off eating the extra 60-80k or so for
React proper.

~~~
vvoyer
Hi, what we do is use a React build in development mode and then compile with
preact.

This is safe at least for us because it allows us to keep all the good React
development environement while providing a build that is a lot lighter.

